# Little Debbie wants to know........



## applecruncher (Jan 15, 2018)

You know Debbie.  She's usually on a rack in convenience stores and drugstores.....sometimes in a box in the larger grocery stores.



QUESTION: Which is your favorite snack?

I like the Cinnamon Streusel coffee cakes. Also the Raisin crème pie.


----------



## jujube (Jan 15, 2018)

Little Debbie Swiss Rolls.  Nasty little things that are sooooo good.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 15, 2018)

Swiss rolls and brownies. Coffee cakes with my coffee.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 15, 2018)

I had to drop Little Debbie a few years ago but I was always a big fan of her Oatmeal Cream Pies.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 15, 2018)

*​I like the cookies and the brownies.*


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2018)

I don't like her stuff. But my grandson likes the Honey Buns.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 15, 2018)

RR, I don't like most of her things, but once in awhile I get a craving....and I just have to have a cinnamon streusel or raisin crème pie.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 15, 2018)

Also like the Raisin Creme Pies. The individual honey buns are good too.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2018)

I've never seen or noticed the Raisin Creme Pies. I'll have to take a look.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 15, 2018)

My favorite also but no longer can eat them. I wish they would come out with some gluten free items. 





Aunt Bea said:


> I had to drop Little Debbie a few years ago but I was always a big fan of her Oatmeal Cream Pies.


----------



## Temperance (Jan 15, 2018)

I have never been a fan of Little Debbie's cakes but Drake's Cakes is another story.  Devil Dogs & Ring Dings were my all time favorites.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 15, 2018)

Just checked.  I have 3  (THREE)  cartons of "Cosmic  Brownies"  in the freezer.

I always have a packet while watching  TV in the evenings.  I LUV them.

They are half cake and half  chocolate candy.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Jan 16, 2018)

We are missing out here in Canada. Don't get any of the stuff mentioned except the Swiss Rolls, not bad but I prefer the Hostess Twinkies which have made a comeback. Same original recipe too.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 16, 2018)

I never cared for Little Debbies, I always opted for Twinkies.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2018)

Tastykake has pretty good snack cakes.  I like these-


----------



## AprilSun (Jan 25, 2018)

I love the Nutty Buddy bars!!!!


----------



## KingsX (Jan 27, 2018)

.

Walnut covered brownies - heated !


----------



## oldman (Jan 28, 2018)

The little bag of the small white powdered donuts.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I had to drop Little Debbie a few years ago but I was always a big fan of her Oatmeal Cream Pies.


*I'm with you on this one.*


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## JaniceM (Aug 13, 2020)

I don't buy them very often, but I've always liked Zebra Cakes.  They're much smaller since I first bought them.  I also get Swiss Rolls occasionally.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 13, 2020)

All these things that I can't have!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 13, 2020)

Talk about a dangerous thread topic! 

I buy very little in the way of packaged food/snacks/treats, but as a kid my favourite was Ding Dongs! OMG, so good they were!


----------

